# What is the best Kali/Karambit training dvd on the market.



## realg7 (Sep 11, 2016)

Kuya Marcaida trained my Trainer, but he left town after 2 years, wondering if there is a great intermediate to master dvd program available in English that will help.  I mainly use Marcaida's clock system, we train karambit and rattan sticks, but the training is at a standstill in the intermediate realm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

